# Cyanogen for Asus MemoPad HD7



## EarthBound 2 (Jun 15, 2014)

Introducing CyanogenMod for the Asus MeMO Pad HD7






I have been working on CM 10.1 for ME173X for a couple months now, it took me a while as I had never heard of MTK before I got this device. I have come to a good start point for anybody that wants to build for MTK devices.

Anybody should be able to use this source to start building for there own device, so please do not ask if this can be ported, you can build it yourself.


*RULES OF THIS THREAD:*
*1. Do NOT ask for an ETA!*
*2. Do NOT ask if this can be ported to another device!!!*
*3. Do NOT PM me with questions about this, if you are trying to develop for another device then comments are welcome.*
*4. Please use the thanks button instead of posting a thanks reply *

*Let's keep this as clean as we can to help devs get going and contributing to the development.*

This is an alpha build, so expect nothing to work.

Links will be up soon, please be patient.

If you would like to help in the development, you can initialize the repo with this command to get started. For now these are simple changes that should get you to a point that it will boot. The only thing required is for you to set up your device files. This also includes my latest CWM based recovery so it should work for small recovery partitions.

Code:
repo init -u git://github.com/BSydz-MTK/android.git -b cm-10.1
My sources can be found here: http://github.com/BSydz-MTK
Kernel Source can be found here.

Credits: xplodwild, chrmhoffmann, bgcngm 

*XDAevDB Information*
*CM 10.1 Asus MeMO Pad HD7 Alpha, a ROM for the Android General*

*Contributors*
BSydz
*ROM OS Version:* 4.2.x Jelly Bean
*ROM Kernel:* Linux 3.4.x
*Based On:* CyanogenMod

*Version Information*
*Status:* Alpha

*Created* 2014-03-21
*Last Updated* 2014-03-21


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Jun 17, 2014)

What does it mean?I'm only rooting and installing custon rom for Egg Gauntlet what this error means"java.io.IOExeption: root script execution failed"?Please help me.?What CyanDelta suppose say to me?

I want to install Kit Kat android 4.4 to my Asus MemoPad HD 7,but how?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fix your formatting

Anyway, as long as there is a cyanogenmod version for your device and you have a custom recovery menu installed, all you have to do is install the .zip you downloaded containing cyanogenmod


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is this site only about creating own custom mods? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2689789


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Jun 18, 2014)

I checked USB debug features,but my situation of my ME-173X is I can't root my tablet "access root denied".I'm afraid I never play Egg Gauntlet on Sonic 2(2013).


----------

